# Gentleman Jack



## Big (Nov 17, 2009)

Received this for my birthday the other day. Thought it was pretty sweet. My name is laser etched into the glass. This is the first time I have edited something like this so if I did anything wrong just point it out. c&c welcome. 
Thanks
-BIG


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry to go a bit off topic but that is a pretty freakin sweet gift. 

I don't see any flaws in the editing. If it didn't have your name on it, I'd say you took it out of an add in a magazine.


----------



## Parkerman (Nov 17, 2009)

Big said:


> Received this for my birthday the other day. Thought it was pretty sweet. My name is laser etched into the glass. This is the first time I have edited something like this so if I did anything wrong just point it out. c&c welcome.
> Thanks
> -BIG





Just so you know.. Heh.. You did the reflection wrong at the bottom.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 17, 2009)

it looks like its slightly leaning to the right, or maybe I'm just drunk


----------



## kayliana (Nov 17, 2009)

I like it!  I have a Jack picture too.  Really neat


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 17, 2009)

> Just so you know.. Heh.. You did the reflection wrong at the bottom.



:blushing: now that Parkerman mentioned it he's right. The reflection needs to be flipped horizontally.


----------



## Big (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh man I'm so embarrassed!  I'll fix it. Thanks guys!


----------



## battletone (Nov 17, 2009)

I see they changed the label...and bottle.


----------



## Big (Nov 17, 2009)

Fixed it! Thanks guys!


----------



## Big (Nov 17, 2009)

Now that I look at it, I'm pretty impressed with the sharpness of the shot (not to brag) but it was shot with my 17-85mm.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 17, 2009)

I assume you are shooting in a light tent?

I believe I see the reflection of both the opening and the camera, and even the flash, in the neck of the bottle


----------



## Big (Nov 18, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I assume you are shooting in a light tent?
> 
> I believe I see the reflection of both the opening and the camera, and even the flash, in the neck of the bottle


Nope, I had it on my counter with the kitchen light above it and placed a white piece of paper behind it. Of course the editing fixed most of the imperfections. Also, no flash was used.


----------



## Goontz (Nov 18, 2009)

battletone said:


> I see they changed the label...and bottle.


This "Gentleman Jack" is different than the normal stuff. I think that's the difference you're seeing. It's more yummier


----------



## Big (Nov 18, 2009)

Ya, it's the better stuff. Right under the single barrel. My neighbor's best friend's dad works for Jack Daniels and hooks them up pretty good.


----------



## battletone (Nov 18, 2009)

Goontz said:


> battletone said:
> 
> 
> > I see they changed the label...and bottle.
> ...


Negative.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats a cool idea for a gift. I like the shot you took of it as well, especially the work on the reflection. 

I've never tried Gentleman Jack, but I have a bottle of Single Barrel that's pretty good.


----------



## Big (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll probably save this for a special occasion. It's not as expensive as I thought but it's still sick to have a bottle with my name on it! I'd love to try it out. I tried a shot of old number 7 the other day and it was pretty rough but I liked it. This stuff is supposed to be smoother.


----------



## battletone (Nov 18, 2009)

Big said:


> I'll probably save this for a special occasion. It's not as expensive as I thought but it's still sick to have a bottle with my name on it! I'd love to try it out. I tried a shot of old number 7 the other day and it was pretty rough but I liked it. This stuff is supposed to be smoother.



Its good stuff.  Put it away for something special.  I did have the luxury of taking a shot from $200 bottle of Crown Royal a couple weeks ago.  It was smooth....but that kind of stuff top end stuff isn't my thing.  I just assume spend $30/40 on a fifth that has 95% of the smooth flavor.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to pick up a bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue Label.. Super smuuv


----------



## DScience (Nov 19, 2009)

Wild Turkey is where it's at!


----------



## dtzitko (Nov 19, 2009)

It looks a tad crooked.


----------



## myjay610 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool photo! Awesome gift too. Gentleman + Coke + hot tub = my favorite post-skiing activity.


----------

